# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  دعوة حارة جدا ً للترحيب بالعضوة آيات قاسم ...

## N_tarawneh

دعوة حارة جدا ً للترحيب بالعضوة آيات قاسم ...
كُل الترحيب بالعضوة الرائعة والتي انتمت إلى صرحنا ...

آيات قاسم ...

----------


## samoora

مرحبا فيك في المنتدى

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*Welcome*

----------


## آلجوري

يا أهلا وسهلا فيني والله 
منورة
 :Smile: 
 :Smile: 
 :Smile: 

يسلمو نادر ع الدعوة 
كلك زوء  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا 10000000000000 أهلا وسهلا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

YOU WELCOM AYAT QASSEM

----------


## العالي عالي

يا هلا ومليون هلالالالا بـــ

آيات قاسم

نورتينا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اهلا و سهلا

----------


## sam7jon

Just welcome!??!!? Ayat

----------


## ساره

مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا

----------


## ajluni top

اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا و سهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  أياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 


بس هدول الي مرحبين فيني  :Eh S(2): 

مها ليش مو مرحبيه فيه هاد جد كاينه تكرهيني ع المسبحة  :Db465236ff: 
ولا سوسن ولا غسان ولا أحمد ولا .. ولا .. شو هاد  :Eh S(2): 

يلا الي ما رحب فيني يرحب 
والي رحب يرجع يرحب مرة تانيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله ايام  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
بتذكر اول مرة شفت فيها ايات كانت بهاي الايام يومها انا معصبة بقاعة الاجتماعات وهي بتبسم وقالت الي اقعدي ليش محتدة
انا صفت قلت بحالي شو قصتها وليش كثير مركنة انة رح اهدى؟؟

في اليوم الطبي ظليت جنبها مع انة شغلي كان لازم اظل دايرة 
وهناك حكيت الها عن المنتدى واعطيتها ورقة من دفتر علا اذا بعدني متذكرة ولما سجلت قلت شو هاد ياربي  :SnipeR (30): 

وصارت تتصل تشكي لي عن حد مش قايل من هو :Bl (35): 
وهون شوي شوي صرنا صحبة جد ايام ربي يخليكي النا يا جوري 
كانت فعلا ايام حلوة ومرة
 اكتر شي كانت تقلي ولك مها في ذوقيات  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا هلا وغلا
بايات جورية المنتدى
نورتينا
 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عُبادة

احمدي ربك حدا كان معبرك وعاملك ترحيب :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> احمدي ربك حدا كان معبرك وعاملك ترحيب


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لازم يصير لقبك الناشف بجدارة

----------


## عُبادة

> لازم يصير لقبك الناشف بجدارة


 :Eh S(2): 
والله انا مليح :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> والله انا مليح


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

شو ذكرك يا ايات بالترحيب  :SnipeR (30): 

بعدين انا كيف بعدني ما رحبت فيكي
اكيد ما كنت بعرفك حتى ارحب فيكي وقتها

يلا هلا برحب فيكي


اهلا وسهلا ايات 
نورتي المنتدى 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

هاي نورتي المنتدى ايات :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _احمدي ربك حدا كان معبرك وعاملك ترحيب_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_والله ايام 
بتذكر اول مرة شفت فيها ايات كانت بهاي الايام يومها انا معصبة بقاعة الاجتماعات وهي بتبسم وقالت الي اقعدي ليش محتدة
انا صفت قلت بحالي شو قصتها وليش كثير مركنة انة رح اهدى؟؟

في اليوم الطبي ظليت جنبها مع انة شغلي كان لازم اظل دايرة 
وهناك حكيت الها عن المنتدى واعطيتها ورقة من دفتر علا اذا بعدني متذكرة ولما سجلت قلت شو هاد ياربي 

وصارت تتصل تشكي لي عن حد مش قايل من هو
وهون شوي شوي صرنا صحبة جد ايام ربي يخليكي النا يا جوري 
كانت فعلا ايام حلوة ومرة
اكتر شي كانت تقلي ولك مها في ذوقيات 


_


هاد سر كيف بهدي الناس بابتسامتي  :Db465236ff: 
يختي أنا بنحب بسرعه ليش الحكي  :Db465236ff: 
ولهلأ .. يا مها في بالدنيا ذوقيات..أنا ما بحكي (ولك) >>عيب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_يا هلا وغلا

بايات جورية المنتدى
نورتينا
_



 يسلمو زهرة .. النور نورك  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_احمدي ربك حدا كان معبرك وعاملك ترحيب_


 ياإمي منك دايما معصب .. :Eh S(2): 
ومو أي حد الي حطلي الترحيب الادارة في ذاك الزمان  :Db465236ff: 
شكلو يا شطناوي قلبت مواجعك .. وما حد حطلك ترحيب ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_شو ذكرك يا ايات بالترحيب 

بعدين انا كيف بعدني ما رحبت فيكي
اكيد ما كنت بعرفك حتى ارحب فيكي وقتها

يلا هلا برحب فيكي


اهلا وسهلا ايات 
نورتي المنتدى 

_


 أنا حرة جاي ع بالي أعمل دعاية وأدلل عليكم عندك مانع شي ؟؟!! :SnipeR (30):  :Db465236ff: 
ومين بدخل المنتدى جديد وبنكون بنعرفه شان نرحب فيه .. بس يلا أهلا وسهلا فيك منور بوجودك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجد حسين  
_هاي نورتي المنتدى ايات_


 تسلميلي  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
> _احمدي ربك حدا كان معبرك وعاملك ترحيب_
> 
> 
>  ياإمي منك دايما معصب ..
> ومو أي حد الي حطلي الترحيب الادارة في ذاك الزمان 
> شكلو يا شطناوي قلبت مواجعك .. وما حد حطلك ترحيب ؟


اصلا انا سجلت قبل ما يكتشفوا مبدأ الترحيب ما كان فيه حدا يرحب وقبل ما يسجل اللي رحب فيكي

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_اصلا انا سجلت قبل ما يكتشفوا مبدأ الترحيب ما كان فيه حدا يرحب وقبل ما يسجل اللي رحب فيكي_


 أهاااا حكتلي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_اهلا وسهلا بجوري ... مهو الي ما بيعرفك بيجهلك .._ 
_عشان هيك مش كاين مرحب فيكي .._

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اهلا وسهلا بجوري ... مهو الي ما بيعرفك بيجهلك .._  
_عشان هيك مش كاين مرحب فيكي .._  



بدري والله بعد سنة إلا ثلاث أيام من تاريخ تسجيل العضو بترحبوا فيه... شو هاي الادارة  :SnipeR (30): 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  المهم رحبنا ...

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------

